# Motorcycles



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Ok guys (and gals) looking for some input. I got my MC endorsement last year and bought an old bike so I could learn to ride and to see if I would like it or not. I bought a 30 year Yamaha Virago 700 cc. I feel like a sail on it. I am just to big for the bike at 6'4" 230 lbs. 
So I am looking to upgrade this year. I have been told that newer bikes are much more powerful than older bikes. I am not looking for a beast. I am not planning any cross country trips but I would like something big enough to take a rider (female of course) on some day trips or just out for some ice cream on a warm summer evening. Any suggestions?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I also learned on an early eighties Yamaha, a 750 Maxim. Though mine was new back then. You're about my size. Add some gear and another rider and you're looking at 400+ lbs. There are a few bikes on the market that will carry that without flinching. I like the baggers from HD and Victory. They fill the bill for both day trips and short runs. They seat two up comfortably and have some storage.


----------



## misslonelyheart (Apr 3, 2016)

Honda Valkyrie Rune. Or a Honda VTX 1800. My first ex is about your size and he has a VTX because he says its the only bike he could find that was big enough for him (when it came out it was the heaviest road cycle on the market). They are about $18,000 new but considering they've been on the market for over 10 years now you could probably find a used one for much less than that. Lots of room for a passenger and a good sized space for a carryall bag as well. However I do remember him telling me it takes a while to learn to keep the bike upright (because it's so heavy) and it doesn't feel very good when it falls over on you.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Fat Boy

Heritage Softail Classic

Road King

Street Glide 

Road Glide - longer arms and legs make it more comfortable with less modifications

2016 Harley-Davidson Motorcycles | Harley-Davidson USA

Harley is just my personal preference. Victory is similar and has great motorcycles of a similar class, yet different styling so they aren't copies. 

Didn't they teach you it's how you hold your wrist that determines how much you'll grab the throttle? Hold it low and you can't roll on too much. Besides, you'll appreciate the extra horses and torque when you have a rider on the back.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

I'm 6' flat at 225 and riding comfy on a Harley FXDL. Any Dyna with forward controls should be good for you. May want to jump to a Road King or Street Glide though. Especially if you want/like a fairing/windshield and bags. That can be added to Dynas, but after the cost it's close to the same as the bigger touring rides.

A buddy rides a VTX 1800 and loves it. An 1800 0r 1300 can be ad here for around 5-6k used.

Another difference is that Dynas are pegs. Touring line and VYXs run foot boards. I prefer pegs myself.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

I have had many different motorcycles. As soon as I rode a Harley, that was it.
All the torque in the world, smooth and cool. Torque is where it's at.
It's like riding a lazy boy, except you have to stay awake.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

UMP said:


> I have had many different motorcycles. As soon as I rode a Harley, that was it.
> All the torque in the world, smooth and cool. Torque is where it's at.
> It's like riding a lazy boy, except you have to stay awake.



Yes. Awake is most definitely a requirement. lol


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm a ricer. Harleys to me say both ends of the spectrum I don't really want to feel identified with - snobs and criminals. Honda Goldwing for effortless comfortable cruising. They've been making them a long time so you can pick up a nice used one pretty cheap. Any of the bigger cruiser bikes new gets into more significant $ but if you can that's the way to go.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Well thanks for all the input but I couldn't pass this one up. I know it will probably be another transition bike to something bigger at some point. But I am still gaining my experience and just don't want something I have to manhandle around town when I run to the store. I am not planning any cross county jaunts just yet and can only imagine taking a ride of a few hours at most. 
Anyways I just ran across a like new 1998 Kawasaki 800 Vulcan with only 5300 miles on it. New tires, fresh oil and just serviced, always kept in a garage and only $2500. Eventually I may move up to something bigger, better and badder, but for now I will have to be content with tricking this one out and enjoying some seat time in it.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

@Ynot, good choice, good plan. Let your skills and fun evolve. Enjoy!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

The Vulcan is a good choice. It's not too powerful and you can develop your riding skills without having to fight the bike. Anything bigger than 1000 cc is a little bit too much torque for a rider still learning the ropes. You wouldn't want to be doing accidental burnouts at traffic lights.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

2&out said:


> I'm a ricer. Harleys to me say both ends of the spectrum I don't really want to feel identified with - snobs and criminals. Honda Goldwing for effortless comfortable cruising. They've been making them a long time so you can pick up a nice used one pretty cheap. Any of the bigger cruiser bikes new gets into more significant $ but if you can that's the way to go.


I used to be a ricer myself. My first bike was a 1983 Honda CB1100F. Wow, was that a nice bike!
However, as soon as I put my butt down on a Harley, I fell in love.


----------



## Grogmiester (Nov 23, 2015)

@Ynot congratulations on the new ride!

I ride a 1998 Valkyrie. I call it my two wheel therapy!

If I've had a stressful day an hours ride through the back roads does my head a world of good.

Safe riding !!!


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

nice bike


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

My first was an 800 Intruder. I think it was a '98. It looked like this image I found on the net.










It was shaft drive. I am under 6 ft. I was about 180 lbs. when I rode this. It would go pretty good, but would not keep up with bigger bikes. 

The only issue I had with it was the pegs were too close and my hips would hurt from getting tired. You might end up wanting to get some forward controls for your bike. I guess you'll have to wait and see how it feels when you ride. Maybe it has them already.

Kuryakyn has after market parts for lots of motorcycle brands. Their stuff used to be pretty good. I had some on my Harley.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Picked up my bike yesterday - FINALLY! Man it was only a 20 mile ride home but so far I think I am going to love this bike, It seemed to have ample power and smoothly accelerated. The ride was so smooth compared to my old bike! It is just so much more responsive, agile and more nimble than my old bike. I can't hardly wait to hit the road with it.
In the meantime I sold my old bike to a younger guy last Thursday. I had to drop off a few things I had forgotten to give him on Friday. I hate that guy - LOL! He has done more to my old bike in two days than I had done to it in the year that I had it - LED lights, stripped the tank for a paint job. He seems thrilled and told me I gave him the bike - so I am glad about that. Anyways, he is a nice guy and I made a new friend.
But last weekend was the best weather so far this year - upper 70's and clear skies. I did some local travelling for work and must have seen 500 bikes. I was so jealous. I had nothing to ride.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow, another nice ride! I love this new bike. It is so nice to ride something that acts like it is supposed to for a change. (Speaking about the bike  )


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Ok, I'll say that I had a Harley sportster I traded some work for and ride it once to work and sold it. Hated it. I'd like to have a Yamaha vmax but it would likely be when I'm older and don't have young kids.
Wouldnt mind a honda Valkyrie.
The Vulcan is nice. I wanted one years ago. I'm bikeless at the moment. Have been for a long time.
I'm jealous. It's nice weather for a ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I ride a BMW g650gs but I'm ready to move up. Trying to decide between the r1200gs and r1200rs. I like the r1200r and the r9t but I want something I can easily use luggage with. I commute by bike (rain or shine) and I like being able to stop for milk or going for the weekend.


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I ride a BMW g650gs but I'm ready to move up. Trying to decide between the r1200gs and r1200rs. I like the r1200r and the r9t but I want something I can easily use luggage with. I commute by bike (rain or shine) and I like being able to stop for milk or going for the weekend.


If you want to do any off-roading at all, including fireroads, get the r1200gs. It can carry a ton and the other two bikes are strictly for the pavement. 

I have a 2015 r1200gs, put a more comfortable seat on it, and it is a-w-e-s-o-m-e.

Don't get me wrong, the new 1200rs is a great machine, and it's about $2000-$3000 cheaper!


----------



## Garibaldi (Dec 21, 2015)

Half a century of motorcycling and I survived!

Many, many, machines starting with a BSA Bantam at 17yo.

Cruiser bikes like the above have never appealed to me. I don't know why but they somehow remind me of rocking chairs on wheels. And Goldwings & their ilk are the lounge suite equivalents. In fact, I was riding howling, smoking 2-stroke crotch rockets well into my 50's (Honda NSR'sx2). But, hey! To each their own, so long as the wind is in your face!

Now, I have mellowed a lot & ride the quintessential old codger's machine: a BMW R100RS- the single-sided swing arm model with....wait for it... CARBURETTORS! Remember them?


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I got to live a dream over the week end. I had always been jealous in the past of guys who got to do what I got to do. Back when I was married and living in Podunkville, I knew several couples who liked to ride. My one buddy had his own business, like I do, and would often tell me how he and his wife would jump on his bike some sunny afternoon and just take off to soe distant city for dinner. I knew another guy from a church my ex used to drag me to. We would ask them out for lunch but often times they were unavailable since they were meeting several other couples for a ride to some other distant city for a late lunch. I used to think that was so cool. My ex hated MCs and refused to get on one and banned me from having one. Oh well, not my problem anymore!
Anyways last Sunday, I took the girl I am dating on a ride to a distant city for dinner, then we came back here for ice cream. I had always wanted to do that. It was so cool! Riding a long with a pretty girl on the back seat, doing the cool wave to other riders, getting off the bike outside the restaurant. Taking off the jacket and helmet, knowing my hair (and hers) was matted down but not giving a crap (because it was cool!) Enjoying a nice dinner on the patio. Then best of all getting on that same bike with that same pretty girl, firing the bike up and revving the throttle to warm it up, before taking off again. And all the while knowing that somewhere in that restaurant was some guy who was envious of the guy with the pretty girl riding off into the sunset for yet another adventure.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

@Ynot - congratulations on the bike. I loved riding everywhere while living in the Bay Area, especially the weekly rides on Highway One (aka Shoreline or Panaramic Highway). I'd scrape the pegs on almost every curve! Whoever designed that road owned a bike. 

Anyway, if I could only give one single piece of advice to new-ish riders its to fully understand *counter steering*. It's how a bike actually turns. Riders who understand counter steering and consciously use it are in best control of their bikes and safer in all traffic conditions.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

A Vulcan isn't a bad bike at all and the one you bought has barely been broken in. It's done a lot of sitting, though, so I'd pay extra attention to the condition of the hoses, cables, and seals.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Haiku said:


> @Ynot - congratulations on the bike. I loved riding everywhere while living in the Bay Area, especially the weekly rides on Highway One (aka Shoreline or Panaramic Highway). I'd scrape the pegs on almost every curve! Whoever designed that road owned a bike.
> 
> Anyway, if I could only give one single piece of advice to new-ish riders its to fully understand *counter steering*. It's how a bike actually turns. Riders who understand counter steering and consciously use it are in best control of their bikes and safer in all traffic conditions.


Thanks! Before getting my bike I took a basic riders course. Counter steering was one of the points they really stressed. The class was one of the best investments I ever made.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

unbelievable said:


> A Vulcan isn't a bad bike at all and the one you bought has barely been broken in. It's done a lot of sitting, though, so I'd pay extra attention to the condition of the hoses, cables, and seals.


Good advice. The bike was serviced regularly, every year to prepare it for winter storage. Everything is in A-1 condition. I am so pleased with this bike.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Ynot said:


> Thanks! Before getting my bike I took a basic riders course. Counter steering was one of the points they really stressed. The class was one of the best investments I ever made.


I'm envious. 

I never took a riding course but sure could have used one. Everything I learned came from Rider magazine (phenomenal scoot mag back then) and close calls. I never dumped it but...man.

Did your course discuss recovering from a front end wobble?


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

I have a 2007 Honda VTX 1300R, 2008 GL 1800 Goldwing, and a 2006 Honda 600 Shadow.
Around here the VTX's will go for about 4-5K, I gave 4500.00 for mine. The VTX's do seem top heavy, but aren't bad once you get used to it. My wife has only ridden on it one time, for 9 miles, she doesn't like it. 
She'll go ANYWHERE on the Goldwing. She absolutely loves it. In fact, we're planning a trip to Pikes Peak, Four Corners, & Grand Canyon, July 4th weekend. She's probably ridden 50K miles or more miles on GWs.

I bought the Shadow for my daughters. One daughter is too short for anything more than the Shadow. The other one (younger, 21) prefers the VTX. Says she feels safer on it.:grin2:

My wife, both daughters, and myself have our "M" endorsements.

The OHP gives rider safety courses periodically here (free), so we try to attend all of them we can. The troopers enjoy doing it and have a lot of fun with the attendees.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Evinrude58 said:


> Ok, I'll say that I had a Harley sportster I traded some work for and ride it once to work and sold it. Hated it. I'd like to have a Yamaha vmax but it would likely be when I'm older and don't have young kids.
> Wouldnt mind a honda Valkyrie.
> The Vulcan is nice. I wanted one years ago. I'm bikeless at the moment. Have been for a long time.
> I'm jealous. It's nice weather for a ride.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No you do not want a V-Max. Trust me. 

I test rode one once and gave it too much throttle and ended up doing a fishtail burnout out at an intersection in Tucson back in '87. I almost ended up jumping the median into head-on traffic before I got it under control. Fvcking bike tried to kill me. 

No.. No V-Max for you!!! :cussing:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

This is the one I want. 2016 Triumph Speed Triple. 

Sex on two wheels. And it climbs trees.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

A month later and I am still loving my new bike. No really long trips yet, just a few jaunts around town. But it rides so smooth and accelerates so quickly. Got some saddle bags for it. Looking at a sissy bar bag next. Then a light bar for the front, some floor boards, maybe move the forward controls even more forward, I think I might have found something to kill my time on.


----------



## jdawg2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

Good to hear you like the bike.

Before going wild on mods why not consider taking the cash to move up?

I'm not into bikes like I used to be. I have a collectors bike in my garage it's a 1985 Honda VF1000R with 17000 miles on it. 100% original except tires, chain and brake pads. I take it for the occasional ride down the coast along the water in summer. 

For a guy your size once you try a 1000-1200 cc bike you'll never look back.



Ynot said:


> A month later and I am still loving my new bike. No really long trips yet, just a few jaunts around town. But it rides so smooth and accelerates so quickly. Got some saddle bags for it. Looking at a sissy bar bag next. Then a light bar for the front, some floor boards, maybe move the forward controls even more forward, I think I might have found something to kill my time on.


----------



## Married&Confused (Jan 19, 2011)

Ynot said:


> A month later and I am still loving my new bike. No really long trips yet, just a few jaunts around town. But it rides so smooth and accelerates so quickly. Got some saddle bags for it. Looking at a sissy bar bag next. Then a light bar for the front, some floor boards, maybe move the forward controls even more forward, I think I might have found something to kill my time on.


just catching up on this but as jdawg suggested why not a bigger bike. going to the 800 really wasn't a big step up for a guy your size. but if you're set on just doing improvements on the bike i highly suggest a modulating headlight for safety purposes.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Married&Confused said:


> just catching up on this but as jdawg suggested why not a bigger bike. going to the 800 really wasn't a big step up for a guy your size. but if you're set on just doing improvements on the bike i highly suggest a modulating headlight for safety purposes.


Too late for a bigger bike now, although this one is bigger and heavier than my old bike was. I got a text last night from the guy who bought my old bike, he said one of the cylinders wasn't even working on the old bike. He has since repaired that issue. He said he nearly got thrown off the first time he took off after the repair. Just goes to show you how little I know about motorcycles. Anyways, this one is fine for now. The more I learn, the more I may desire something bigger, but for now the one I have is working out just fine.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yamaha vmax. I want one. I probably wouldn't survive it more than a month.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

@Ynot, Take the summer to learn and enjoy your current ride. Learning is part of the fun. Get comfortable with it. Hone your skills. It's your first ride, you'll have more. 

Best


----------



## BBF (May 21, 2015)

Have had a bunch of bikes over the years. Now just one, a collector '88 Honda Super Magna. They only made 3600 over two years and reportedly lost $ on every one as the shaft drive and other goodies on the V4 750 ran up the cost. Love the bike, but totally impractical for long trips...small gas tank and no room for saddlebags.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

BBF said:


> Have had a bunch of bikes over the years. Now just one, a collector '88 Honda Super Magna. They only made 3600 over two years and reportedly lost $ on every one as the shaft drive and other goodies on the V4 750 ran up the cost. Love the bike, but totally impractical for long trips...small gas tank and no room for saddlebags.


That's why every garage needs room for two bikes, minimum. One for haulin' ass around town, and one for haulin' asses around the state.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

I own a Kawasaki klr 650 dual-sport/enduro. Central and north Florida
have some excellent off road trails. Not to bad on long distance with
a 6 plus gallon tank, if you don't mind a little butt rot.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

My 2000 K1200LT, love riding it... 117,000 miles on the old girl.


----------



## Garibaldi (Dec 21, 2015)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> My 2000 K1200LT, love riding it... 117,000 miles on the old girl.


Buddhist, you jogged my memory of any extremely funny motorcycling experience.

The SAFEST bike I ever owned was an ex-cop K100RT. Wearing navy leathers & a white helmet (like the law did) meant even the Volvos gave me lots of space

One evening I was following a 70's Camaro along a winding highway. He got nervous & slowed right down. I passed and he saw I was not what I seemed in the mirror.

I then heard a huge roar as the Camaro kicked down & blasted past me at near warp speed......................followed by a real cop on a K100RT. Camaro man must have thought 'twas I so he accelerated.

I caught up with them up the road as he was getting a ticket.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Well since this thread was resurrected, all I have to say is I am still loving the new bike. Spent most of the day Sunday riding. Just running errands and cruising around. The night before cruised around town, a nearby park and then went to dinner with my lady friend. Last night rode it up the road to hang out with a buddy. Taking it this morning on a job I am doing. Last week took a 4 hour ride thru parts of six counties. So far I think I have put about 750 miles on the bike. Planning on getting over 3000 before the end of summer. I am getting more comfortable all of the time.
I have also gotten the sissy bar bag and a handle bar bag. Have my eyes on some front control extenders next.
And I have also started looking towards what I want as I move up to a bigger bike next year.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

So great your having fun. After a many year "layoff" on bikes - 2 years ago fell into deal ($100) on old Yamaha XJ in great shape I couldn't pass up. Got on road. It revived my forgotten enjoyment and love for MC's. Weird thing happened probably because I live in 6 months a year riding territory. People saw me on my old type bike and would ask me about it with a couple "interested in another ?" A month ago I bought my 4th ! - 2 in last 3 months. I haven't paid more than $ 550 for any. Yes they were dormant so required a little work to rresurect and ride. But my Lscaper GDad taught me some fixing skills as a kid. Guess I'm now a "classic" MC guy. LOL. None are less than 30+ years old. 2 are running and used currently - my Yamaho XJ and a Honda CB750. Kawasaki 900 triple I got is super solid and clean but sitting a long time so needs complete going thru. But collectable so worth a few $. My recently aquired expensive $550 one I should have but couldn't pass up - because I had one 25+ years ago in my younger years. 1980 Suzuki GS750. 4800 miles - stored in a basement. Looks new. Replacing rubber and safety parts with July 4th goal to have on road I think I'll make. Now I pretty much have a Jap bike clean sweep ! LOL. I have new obsession...

ENJOY and RIDE SAFE !


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Topped 1500 miles so far this year. been watching a TV series called "Ride, with Norman Reedus" He is the Walking Dead, from what I understand, and rides a motorcycle in the show. Anyways, so far he has taken some pretty cool road trips - up the pacific Coast Highway, Tail of the Dragon, Twisted Sisters and Crescent City. He always has a new sidekick to ride with and they do some pretty cool things besides riding. Just the other day I got to do my own mini-version - took a trip and stopped for some BBQ along the way. The BBQ joint was getting ready to close for the day and I ended up sitting out on the patio talking to the owner "Fat Man" for about an hour about his life. Then stopped at a local tavern for a drink. At the tavern, my lady friend saw an old friend of her sisters and we ended up BSing with them for another hour. Nice trip, on a nice ride. Looking forward to more of them. The summer is just getting started!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

rockon said:


> I own a Kawasaki klr 650 dual-sport/enduro. Central and north Florida
> have some excellent off road trails. Not to bad on long distance with
> a 6 plus gallon tank, if you don't mind a little butt rot.


I looked at getting a lightly used klr recently. My fiancée says I can't get a motorcycle-- that is, she doesn't want me too, lol.
So, yeah, I'm screwed..😁
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Evinrude58 said:


> I looked at getting a lightly used klr recently. My fiancée says I can't get a motorcycle-- that is, she doesn't want me too, lol.
> So, yeah, I'm screwed..😁
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





To bad, they are so much fun. They can go anywhere!


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

I've never owned a motorcycle... but always wanted one. Might have to do this now that I'm freshly divorced and I'm free again.

What's a good bike under $3K for a noobie? I'm 5'10, 170#.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Depends if you like the cruiser or sports style. Whatever, you should get it used so you don't feel bad when you drop it. Get some miles/years under your belt and them look to trade up. 650 size is good for a first timer.

Take the MSF course. It's worth it and in my state they do the license test, not the state cops.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

I think I want a cruiser.... something comfortable for driving in the mountains and with my girl on the back (eventually).


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Evinrude58 said:


> I looked at getting a lightly used klr recently. My fiancée says I can't get a motorcycle-- that is, she doesn't want me too, lol.
> So, yeah, I'm screwed..😁
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Get one if you want one! Start giving in now, and you will regret it later. Remember, that is how it all started before!


----------



## Garibaldi (Dec 21, 2015)

Evinrude58 said:


> I looked at getting a lightly used klr recently. My fiancée says I can't get a motorcycle-- that is, she doesn't want me too, lol.
> So, yeah, I'm screwed..😁
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The sad thing about dual purpose bikes like the KLR's, BMW GS's, Triumph Tigers etc. etc. is that they do BOTH purposes badly. They are compromised.

Decide what riding you want to do.

Think about it VERY carefully.

Then choose.

I had a choice in the 80's between a Moto Guzzi Le Mans & a Honda XLV 750 and I went with the latter coz it was more versatile. 

I've been kicking myself ever since!


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I went on a longer (6 hour) ride on Sunday. Left town and drove east about 50 miles until we got to some hillier country. Stopped in some small town because their were about 2 dozen bikes parked around the square. Finally figured out where all the riders were hiding and found The Hole in the Wall Bar. Had a drink, met some cool people. One guy had on a shirt that said "If you you can read this, it means the ***** fell off" My buddy wanted to buy the shirt off the guys back. Then we started having some real fun riding. The roads got curvier with lots more hills. Lots of wide sweeping curves but also quite a few switch backs. We rode south for about 50 miles thru a national forest and saw some beautiful sites along the way. Stopped for dinner and then made our way back along a two lane divided highway going 70MPH most of the way. Finished the last leg thru suburbia. My rear end was pretty sore, but definitely something to do again.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Garibaldi said:


> The sad thing about dual purpose bikes like the KLR's, BMW GS's, Triumph Tigers etc. etc. is that they do BOTH purposes badly. *They are compromised*.
> 
> Decide what riding you want to do.
> 
> ...


I have been aware of this argument most of my adult life. As you stated, decide what riding you want to do, I want both. I can go on a long interstate ride or tear up the fire trails in UP Michigan. Yes, I did that on my KLR. A little butt rot but FUN!

Oh, the Moto Guzzi Le Mans is a BLAST to drive. I can understand your regret.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

My dream is either a Ural or a Can Am Spyder...


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Posted by Ynot:

"My rear end was pretty sore".

I had the same problem on my KLM. After a long ride you could not even feel your rear end. I invested in a very nice aftermarket seat that eliminated (well, mostly) the problem.

Unless you have a Gold Wing or similar, stock seats suck.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

rockon said:


> I have been aware of this argument most of my adult life. As you stated, decide what riding you want to do, I want both. I can go on a long interstate ride or tear up the fire trails in UP Michigan. Yes, I did that on my KLR. A little butt rot but FUN!


To really enjoy both, you'll need two bikes. 

The difference in comfort, power, and control of a road bike is simply unmatched by anything in the dual purpose fleet - as long as you stick to the pavement and keep your distance low. Go offroad, and you'll be limited to easy trail riding and gravel roads. One bike can only marginally do both.

If you really can only afford one bike, then a high quality sport/touring model is probably your best compromise. That's the kind of bike I'll take when I eventually do the whole Alaska trip. The cruiser will stay at home.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

john117 said:


> My dream is either a Ural or a *Can Am Spyder.*..



Never been on one, but look like so much fun!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

rockon said:


> Never been on one, but look like so much fun!


A Ural is a beast. I've known two owners. It's the Eastern bloc answer to the motorcycle - primitive, bullet proof, and about as comfortable as a prostate exam.

The CanAm represents what I will settle for one day when I can no longer handle something with only two wheels. Not bad, but not the full experience either. I still like to scrape the footpegs on the asphalt in the twisties too much. Snapping the bike back and forth through the S-turns on the Tail of the Dragon just wouldn't be the same.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Cletus said:


> *To really enjoy both, you'll need two bikes.*
> 
> The difference in comfort, power, and control of a road bike is simply unmatched by anything in the dual purpose fleet - as long as you stick to the pavement and keep your distance low. Go offroad, and you'll be limited to easy trail riding and gravel roads. One bike can only marginally do both.
> 
> If you really can only afford one bike, then a high quality sport/touring model is probably your best compromise. That's the kind of bike I'll take when I eventually do the whole Alaska trip. The cruiser will stay at home.


I would love to have both, a street bike and a dirt bike. But that means a trailer, hauling it around, etc. That is why I love my KLR.
Besides, motorcycling is not my only money sucking hobby!

I have owned many bikes over the years but my 2 favorites (if you will forgive my trip down memory lane) are:

1980 Honda CBX. Hell fire on wheels if you don't mind your legs baking in an oven. Regret selling it to this day. 

1974 Kawasaki H2 Mach IV. 748 cc three cylinder 2-stroke. Absolute chaos on 2 wheels. Just don't rely on the brakes. They will not stop you, just slow you down a bit. If I did not sell it, I honestly believe I would not be alive today. Way to many close calls.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I did finally trade in my GS for an R1200RS. I love it. It's perfect for the kind of riding I do. My wife and I went for a ride weekend before last, 2 up, to Victoria on Vancouver Island and did the Pacific Marine Circle Route. Over 300 miles and 2 ferry rides and it was perfect for that kind of day. My son on his CBR250R was a bit less comfortable.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

The Ural is the kind of motorcycle that my father drove off a bridge into the river in his Army days . Maybe I want to set the family honor straight... The Spyder, i like the mechanical aspect but not sure of the experience.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Cletus said:


> To really enjoy both, you'll need two bikes.
> 
> The difference in comfort, power, and control of a road bike is simply unmatched by anything in the dual purpose fleet - as long as you stick to the pavement and keep your distance low. Go offroad, and you'll be limited to easy trail riding and gravel roads. One bike can only marginally do both.
> 
> If you really can only afford one bike, then a high quality sport/touring model is probably your best compromise. That's the kind of bike I'll take when I eventually do the whole Alaska trip. The cruiser will stay at home.




Sometimes to get from point a to point b you need something that can do both. The 2 bike stance seems weird to me. A GS is the SUV of bikes. The Ford Explorer doesn't perform on road like a Porche but people don't write them off as a compromise.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I will be 70 on Dec. 19th of this year.

I am not old enough to own a Harley. I like the looks of the naked and spoked Harley Dyna Glide. I will buy one when I am 75, or so. Maybe earlier if they put the 110 cube engine in it.

I like crotch-rocket Rice-Burners and sport BMW's. High powered Ducatis are beautiful.

I wear a helmet.....not for safety. I do not want my friends/neighbors to know that it is "I" that roars down the freeway at 130+. 

I will die with a perfectly preserved head.....the rest will be hamburger.

Just kidding....well, maybe not.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I did finally trade in my GS for an R1200RS. I love it. It's perfect for the kind of riding I do. My wife and I went for a ride weekend before last, 2 up, to Victoria on Vancouver Island and did the Pacific Marine Circle Route. Over 300 miles and 2 ferry rides and it was perfect for that kind of day. My son on his CBR250R was a bit less comfortable.


That's probably the best dual purpose bike out there. 

I want one.

But when I want to go out for a long cruise with the wife on the back, for comfort, power, and 2-up enjoyment, it's hard to beat my Goldwing.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Cletus said:


> A Ural is a beast. I've known two owners. It's the Eastern bloc answer to the motorcycle - primitive, bullet proof, and about as comfortable as a prostate exam.
> 
> The CanAm represents what I will settle for one day when I can no longer handle something with only two wheels. Not bad, but not the full experience either. I still like to scrape the footpegs on the asphalt in the twisties too much. Snapping the bike back and forth through the S-turns on the Tail of the Dragon just wouldn't be the same.


Route 78 between Clouster and McConellsville in Ohio is our answer to the Tail of the Dragon. They call it the Ohio's Dragon's Tail (original eh?). It was a great ride.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

No longer in riding country. I miss it.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Haiku said:


> No longer in riding country. I miss it.


:frown2:


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Cletus said:


> :frown2:




As my daughter would say: I know, right?


----------



## ihatethis (Oct 17, 2013)

I want to get a bike but I'm short. I'm a 5'1 female so I am looking for ideas.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

ihatethis said:


> I want to get a bike but I'm short. I'm a 5'1 female so I am looking for ideas.


If you want to ride solely on the road, the classic recommendation for a woman is the Honda Rebel. It's low, relatively light, and nimble. I have the Shadow, it's Big Brother.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree with Cletus on the Rebel, at least as a beginner bike. Once you get used to riding you can move up to something bigger. A Harley Iron 883 has a laden seat height of about 26" which isn't too bad.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Yep, the Rebel and then the HD Softail Deluxe with a seat height of just 24.5 inches. 

The Deluxe is very low and a big motorcycle. I've ridden one and it's way too low for me to be comfortable. You'd need to change the seat, since it is hard as a brick, but it can be customized just for you. 

It's a heck of a nice comfortable ride, when you get to the point that you are ready for something bigger. It usually happens, in time.


----------



## Garibaldi (Dec 21, 2015)

ihatethis said:


> I want to get a bike but I'm short. I'm a 5'1 female so I am looking for ideas.


My club rides years ago often included a girl your height. She rode a BMW R65- an elegant little thing with the "droop snoot": the bike NOT the girl!

Anyway, she took the seat off & had an upholsterer skim out much of the padding thereby making her legs a bit longer.

Something to consider if you want to add an inch or two to your legs.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

EB2 is not one to spend frivolously, but then there are times like last weekend when we were test riding this (she rides pillion 90% of all rides) and when I asked her what she thought her one word was... "yes".

I rode it the 200 miles home from the dealership on Saturday on windy mountain roads...


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

So far this year I have put over 500 on my old bike before I sold it and now another 1300 on my new bike (2001 Honda Shadow Sabre) . I got caught in the rain a couple of weeks ago. I checked the weather before I left - no rain anywhere in the state. So I get almost to where I was going - 125 miles away and BOOM! The sky opened up. I stood in the lean to of a barn for about an hour until it passed, but by the time I got there I was soaking wet. I didn't have a change of clothes and still had another 3 hours or so ride back home. Needless to say I was pretty beat when I got back home.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

That reminds me of a storm I got caught in heading from Stuttgart to Chiemsee in 1981... 10:00 PM at night and nothing but storm all around me and the only thing dry was my sleeping back in a waterproof bag. I pulled into a shelter off the main road that housed a sailboat and the sail was slung between the posts. I stripped of everything I had and draped it where I could, unrolled the sleeping bag in the sail and crawled in... I luckily awoke the next morning to sunshine and damp clothes that dried as I road to along the lake until I found an open bakery.

You need a small tote to keep your emergency wet weather gear!

Nobody laughs at the dry guy...


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> EB2 is not one to spend frivolously, but then there are times like last weekend when we were test riding this (she rides pillion 90% of all rides) and when I asked her what she thought her one word was... "yes".
> 
> I rode it the 200 miles home from the dealership on Saturday on windy mountain roads...


It's a gorgeous bike. Sure you'll be very happy with it. I never had much opportunity to drive the bmws, in all the years I ran a Harley dealership we had one, yes one lone BMW get traded on a harley. 

Got the itch to buy a different bike, been looking at a moto guzzi norge. I had a demo unit for one summer years ago now and always had a soft spot for the guzzi.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

honcho said:


> It's a gorgeous bike. Sure you'll be very happy with it. I never had much opportunity to drive the bmws, in all the years I ran a Harley dealership we had one, yes one lone BMW get traded on a harley.
> 
> Got the itch to buy a different bike, been looking at a moto guzzi norge. I had a demo unit for one summer years ago now and always had a soft spot for the guzzi.


I like those too, it would be a great tourer I'm sure.

I always liked the stelvio too... but the heat on summer days is brutal I understand.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> I like those too, it would be a great tourer I'm sure.
> 
> I always liked the stelvio too... but the heat on summer days is brutal I understand.


The heat isn't bad really, hd''s are much worse. I was never comfortable on the stelvio because it's such a tall bike. This was the usual complaint as most potential buyers couldn't touch the ground and it would scare them away from purchasing.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

honcho said:


> The heat isn't bad really, hd''s are much worse. I was never comfortable on the stelvio because it's such a tall bike. This was the usual complaint as most potential buyers couldn't touch the ground and it would scare them away from purchasing.


That was the way I felt about the R1200GS, especially the ADV model, you had to have a 34" inseam to fit the thing. I could flat-foot my LT (it was required at 900 lbs loaded) but see to lose 300 pounds the first 3 feet it moved but it had become too heavy.

Rode a cruiser twice...A Road Glide Ultra and a Yamaha Royal Venture... nice enough but just not my thing. I have over 170k Beemer miles under me so I guess I kind of like them and since I do much of the maintenance myself the BMW (Bring More Wallet) service doesn't kill me.


----------

